# Insurance for two cars ?



## darraghdog (21 Jul 2006)

Hi Folks,
I have a provisional licence so my girlfriend insured herself on that car at quite a good price, and I am on as a named driver. Now we need two cars - is she able to insure herself on two cars ?  (with me as a named driver on at least one)
Thanks,
Darragh.


----------



## therave (22 Jul 2006)

definately,my other half has 2 cars both fully taxed and insured and with different companies


----------



## Guest127 (23 Jul 2006)

does somebody not have to be the main driver? I imagine if you tried to insure both cars with the same company and named the same person as the main driver they would not  issue the second policy. could be wrong though.


----------



## JohnDigital (23 Jul 2006)

One person can insure as many cars as they like, but AFAIK can only hold one no claims bonus, and with most (all?) Irish insurers that no claims bonus can only be used on one car. So car 1 has her no claims, but car 2 will have to have a full price policy on it.

In the UK lots of companies allow you to share a no claims bonus across both policies, but I cant say I have noticed any here offering the service.

Darragh, really it is a bit of a false economy driving under someone else's policy (also illegal if you are using the car full time). You need to start working up a no-claims bonus sooner or later. Even once you are over 30 starting with 0 NCB is expensive, so you may as well bite the bullet. Even driving on a provisional lots of companies now count your time driving under your own name as starting up an NCB - named driver experience means very little. 

Priority one needs to be to get your driving test, the sooner you pass the sooner your driving expenses become less.


----------



## Eurofan (24 Jul 2006)

JohnDigital said:
			
		

> named driver experience means very little.



For info purposes there are a few insurers who'll recognise named driver experience. FBD gave me a full 5 year ncb in recognition of 5 years named driver experience, and this was some 3 years ago.


----------



## orka (24 Jul 2006)

Your girlfriend can insure herself on 2 cars but you will have to tell the insurance company who the main driver of each car is and the premium will be based on the main driver.  It is really unlikely that an insurance company will believe that she is the main driver of 2 cars - particularly with a male provisional licence holder as a named driver.  It may be difficult for the insurers to find out in advance of you taking out the policy, particularly if you're going to lie to them, but it may be worth their while investigating if you have a big claim - and you may find yourself without comprehensive cover and having to reimburse the insurer for all/part of a third party claim.


----------

